# sasafrass wood............



## bob1961 (Aug 7, 2010)

my neigbor just dropped off a 18" long 14" dia log of it, has anybody used it for smoking........bob

....


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Aug 7, 2010)

Yes I made a batch of  jerky seasoned with HI Mountain Jerky original flavor, then smoked it with seasoned sassafrass chunks.   It seemed to give it a sweet smokey flavor. I have a little bit left and need to try it on some chicken. Any interest in doing an exchange?  Pm me if you are.

SOB


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 7, 2010)

i have just the one chunk of it that he gave me, 18" long x 14" dia freshly cut too....i'll most likely cut it in 2 to 3" slices then split it into chunks to use..........bob

....


----------



## bob1961 (Aug 20, 2010)

mark i just got the box of wood from ya, thx 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






did ya got the sassafras........bob

....


----------

